# IH 574 gas oil options



## Barlow96 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey sorry if this has been discussed in the past but what would be a good oil for winter usage of the tractor. It will be in temps from 10 -32. Thus will be the first winter with my IH and I want to make sure I am using the correct oil. The manual says 10W but all I can find is non detergent. Is this fine or should I use another weight. I have also heard about using 15w-40

Thank you

Brandon


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you can't find 10w oil in detergent form, you can use 10w-30 as a substitute. You can use 15-40 if the engine is worn, but for a newer rebuilt or a good, tight engine, I'd stay away from it. Its a bit too thick for tighter tolerances. We ran it in our 574 for several years, but that was with almost 6,000 hours since the last rebuild. Since I rebuilt the engine a few years back, I now run 10w in winter and 30w in summer. I get mine from the local Case IH dealer. It comes in 5 gallon pails and is the IH brand low ash engine oil.


----------

